# Power cut!



## WasGeri (Oct 3, 2005)

Fuck - that was the longest 3/4 hour of my life!


----------



## neilh (Oct 3, 2005)

since i moved into glasgow 8 years ago, i've never had a powercut (unless we couldn't pay the powercards in an old flat); but can remember before this get ting them, one time for 17 hours. 3/4 hour aint long, and i've always got plenty of candles in, i'd prob quite like one, it would get me off the computer.


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 3, 2005)

Luckily I did have plenty of candles (well, nightlights) a radio and my hob is gas, so I wasn't about to starve.

Bit annoyed to find out that my heating wouldn't work, even though it's gas central heating! I suppose the ignition switch is electric. That will teach me - I will now have to keep it on full time, just in case!   

My washing machine was in mid cycle as well so I was worried about my clothes in it. 

I suppose I could have put a claim in against Western Power Distribution if they'd been damaged (or anything else come to that).


----------



## neilh (Oct 3, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I suppose I could have put a claim in against Western Power Distribution if they'd been damaged (or anything else come to that).


i'm sure they have clauses saying  they can't be responsible for damage caused by the sudden ending of power. or were you kidding?


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 3, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Fuck - that was the longest 3/4 hour of my life!



_Phew!!!_  

I went out as soon as it happened, trying to gauge the extent of it... 

...I walked for half an hour, everything was out.  All the traffic lights, all the shops had shut... People (-like me) wandering 'round, looking bemused. 

My flat's all-electric, so if that'd continued, I'd have been a bit stuck.


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 3, 2005)

neilh said:
			
		

> i'm sure they have clauses saying  they can't be responsible for damage caused by the sudden ending of power. or were you kidding?



No, not kidding at all. We deal with claims for Western Power at work and they are pretty good at paying up.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 3, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Bit annoyed to find out that my heating wouldn't work, even though it's gas central heating! I suppose the ignition switch is electric. That will teach me - I will now have to keep it on full time, just in case!




its



october!


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 3, 2005)

wiskey said:
			
		

> its
> 
> 
> 
> october!





its




fecking freezing in my house!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 3, 2005)

put more clothes on?


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 3, 2005)

wiskey said:
			
		

> put more clothes on?



-Even my clothes didn't work...


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 3, 2005)

wiskey said:
			
		

> put more clothes on?



You sound like my dad!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 3, 2005)

What power cut?


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Oct 3, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Fuck - that was the longest 3/4 hour of my life!


Too young to remember Heath-the-teeth's 3 day weeks then? 

Times was hard in the 70's yer know: mullets AND power cuts.


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 3, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> Too young to remember Heath-the-teeth's 3 day weeks then?



I do remember them, and I used to think they were great! 

We had gas fires then though that you could light with a match.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 3, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> What power cut?


It hit Frenchay - nearly had to reset the clocks on 12 videos   

.


----------



## on_the_fly (Oct 3, 2005)

St George smells of Electrical burning !


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 3, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I do remember them, and I used to think they were great!
> 
> We had gas fires then though that you could light with a match.


<* makes note to keep gas fires when fitting central heating*>


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 3, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> St George smells of Electrical burning !



Yeah, when it happened I could definitely smell burning in the air.   

(-Thankfully, celery supplies remain unaffected by today's disruption...   )


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 3, 2005)

we get loads of power cuts. normally about one  a month. they usually only last a few seconds but i still have to go round resetting all the clocks


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2005)

*ping*

It's only just dawned on me why when I got home I found my cable box had reset and my VCR gone into standby   

.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 4, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> Too young to remember Heath-the-teeth's 3 day weeks then?
> 
> Times was hard in the 70's yer know: mullets AND power cuts.



I remember all the power cuts in the 70's as a kid, just.

Does anyone know the cause? It didn't effect me up in Horfield.

I've just been reading a few articles about how we're in for a few hard winters, as we are running out of north sea gas and oil, and while we can buy abroad, it's increasingly unreliable, and we don't even have the storage and reserve facilities to maintain a supply of energy if a cold snap hits hard.

It will be 3 years until the storage capacity for those reserves are built. In the meantime the government claims they'll cut industrial supplies before domestic, so I don't think this had anything to do with the latest power cut.


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 4, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I remember all the power cuts in the 70's as a kid, just.
> 
> Does anyone know the cause? It, didn't effect me up in Horfield.
> 
> ...



It seems to have only been an eastern Bristol thing.  

The odd thing was that as I walked down the main road to gauge the extent, most _but not all_ of the shop and traffic lights were out.  Presumably, even though the power was out right next to them, not everything in a specific area is on the same power source.   

As far as hard winters/power supplies, etc: yes, it occured to me while it was happening yesterday that, although probably not the cause this time, we could well see a few more power cuts in years to come...


----------



## easy g (Oct 4, 2005)

we were fine in Easton...

I saw summat on telly a few days ago where the chap was saying that if it was a '1 in 50' winter (v v v cold) then some parts of industry would have to consider closing down temporarily...


----------

